# Thinking of moving to Porto Colom, Mallorca



## bryony231 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there everyone,

We are thinking of moving to Porto Colom and wanted to know if anyone can give advice on the cost of living down there atm.

We are 2 couples thinking of moving into the country. My friend has a touristy  bar over there that we can buy from him. We also have a flooring company too. 

I have read very mixed reviews of spain and would like someones opinion that already lives down that way.

Thanks for reading


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure that we have many regular expats who live in Mallorc, altho we did have this poster asking similar questions a while ago??????? Have a read and see what you think

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...struction-business-flooring-etc-mallorca.html

Some of the others on the forum may know more than I do tho

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that we have many regular expats who live in Mallorc, altho we did have this poster asking similar questions a while ago??????? Have a read and see what you think
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...struction-business-flooring-etc-mallorca.htmlI
> 
> ...


It's the same guy Jo!!


----------

